# Clarity on Model numbers Makita Trim RT0700



## RainHard (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm about to order the Makita Trim Router but now notice that there is a RT0701 vs the one I know RT0700.

Is this an improved model or a "USA Spec" machine at 115V?

Please advise before i buy.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Are you buying it online, Reinhardt? I think you're absolutely right in getting a definitive answer before ordering it...unfortunately I can't answer the question. Doesn't Makita have a distributor in SA?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainHard said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm about to order the Makita Trim Router but now notice that there is a RT0701 vs the one I know RT0700.
> 
> ...


seems the 700 is on the way out...
Makita - Search Results

Makita USA - Tool Details - RT0701C


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's my understanding too, the 701 is a replacement for the 700. Go with the 701, there will be parts available for a longer period of time.


----------



## RainHard (Mar 12, 2014)

Downloaded the Parts list - identical
Downloaded the Instruction manual - identical (infact same for the 2 units)

I give up - looks like the same machine!
Perhaps and accessory change?


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Don't know about the router but with their cordless drills the difference (as explained to me by HD) is that one device is for general homeowner use and the other is commercial use. I know for sure that they have a slightly different # between their brushed motor and the brush less. It would make sense for a commercial shop to buy brush less.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Can't answer your questions regarding the differences, but as @Stick486 and others have said - the xxx700 was discontinued and replaced by the 701.

Here's a link to a forum post from early 2014 asking the same question:

http://www.routerforums.com/general...makita-rt0700c-makita-rt0701c.html#post373578


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

`I have two of them, compact variable speed motor and you won't be unhappy, I wish I cold buy them with all the attachments and different bases, this is a lightweight router so very good for small jobs. N


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

More on the RT 0701C.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

That Makita is exactly like the Performax trim router Menards sells. I believe MLCS also sells that model as the Rocky 30 trim router. I bought 5 of the Performax ones for a CNC tool changer project. They were $39 on sale. I also bought a couple of bases made for Makita (tilt and offset) which fit the Performax perfectly. 

http://www.menards.com/main/tools-h...48122659-c-10087.htm?tid=-8278755916640840892

Rocky 30 Trim Router

4D


----------



## RainHard (Mar 12, 2014)

So I spoke to the marketing manager at out local distributer - he said they would not be getting the 701 anytime soon as it was a change made to the 110V machine that is not effecting the 220v unit - well that's what he said for what it's worth.


----------

